# help me learn how to use my Tiara I stove



## CharlesLogan (Feb 13, 2014)

We just moved into a new house and there is a Tiara I gas stove. I followed the instructions to get it to work, but the instructions are not perfectly clear. And I want to make sure that I fully understand how this stove works.

Firstly, there is a switch on top of the stove. What exactly is this? it says "on/off". I think it's the main on/off switch, but it does not work if I use my wall remote to turn it on. Can someone explain this better to me?

Secondly, there is a plug in the back...I think it goes to a "fan", but I never hear anything turn on or off when I plug in or unplug it. Can someone help me understand this?

Thirdly, where exactly is the pilot button? It is illustrated in the instruction manual, but I don't see that button on my unit. I basically push the "on/pilot/off" nob in and it lights.

Lastly, and most importantly, I basically would like clear step by step instructions on how to turn it on properly. Although I am able to get it to work, I want to do it the right way.

thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 14, 2014)

First off, welcome to Hearth.com. You should be able to find many answers here. 
The On/Off switch & remote are mutually exclusive, & they are BOTH considered switches. 
If you turn the unit on with one of them, you have to turn it OFF with the same one. No two ways about it.
Your blower is on a snap-disk (aka thermo-disk). This disk is heat sensitive & will not actuate the blower
until it reaches a certain temperature. It is set up in this manner so that it will not blow cold air.
The pilot knob is on the gas valve. To light the pilot, turn the knob until the word pilot is aligned with the
 position indicator on the valve. Once in this position, the knob is depressed to ignite the pilot.
This allows for a one-handed pilot ignition.
For the proper operation of your unit, refer to the owner's manual. If something in the instructions
is unclear, ask us to clarify that part.
There's no way anyone here has the time to walk you thru every step.
Good luck with your new gas unit!


----------



## CharlesLogan (Feb 14, 2014)

Perfect. Thank you Bob. All questions were answered!


----------

